# Musty/Sweaty Feet Smell



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a 2013 Cruze with a turbo and recently (over the last 4-5 months) I have been having several issues with a musty/smelly feet smell. I've taken it in 3 times to the dealership. The first time they replaced several parts and told me I was good to go. Well the problem quickly came back. The second time, they claimed there was no smell and told me to get it detailed, that I was smelling it from the upholstery. I got it detailed and the problem was still there. I took it back again two days ago and I was told that a few 2014 Cruzes have been taken off the lot due to the same problem and a GM engineer was going to be evaluating the cars including mine. I just received a call that the smell isn't "that bad" and there is nothing they can do. Has anyone had these issues? To clarify...the smell is only there when the A/C is OFF and it doesn't go away unless I turn the A/C back on. Any info is appreciated...


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Never heard of cruzes being stop saled with this issue, Ive heard there were some incidents with bad pcv valves causing odors. just throwing this out there... have you considered the source of smelly feed being...well...smelly feet?


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes! Haha I have made sure all feet in the car are clean and smell free! And there are no dirty socks lying around! I describe it as smelly feet because that's the first thing that comes to mind, my boyfriend describes it as musty. We're just frustrated because this car isn't even a year old and they can't seem to fix the issue!


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Check the PCV Valve, if it's hissing this may be the issue. Another fix is to replace the cabin air filter with a carbon air filter (worked wonders in my 2003 Infiniti) also, in some locations, mice among other things like to get into the air intake and die. I know this isn't part of the AC system etc but it can lead to bad smells in the engine bay and this could lead to smelly issues especially when the engine is hot.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You have mold and/or mildew in your HVAC system. GM has a kit that can be used to clean this out. Once cleaned out have your dealership turn on the HVAC after blow to help dry out the air ducts after use. Unless you have had good success with this dealership in the past find another one.

There is no stop sale or recall due to this issue. Also, the Cruze isn't the only car prone to mold and mildew build up.


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

That's what the dealership originally thought, that it may be a dead animal. However, after checking it out, they said there was no sign of an animal. Would the PCV valve be hissing with the engine off?


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

That is what they did the first time I took it in, along with replacing some parts. This was the end of April, beginning of May...would it get bad again that quick?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

mlegalley said:


> That is what they did the first time I took it in, along with replacing some parts. This was the end of April, beginning of May...would it get bad again that quick?


Engine off no... mold quickly, yes, it's possible. Sometimes they take multiple treatments. Keep in mind the weather has been warmer thus mold will thrive especially if it's humid. I would treat it now and again in another 2 weeks to ensure it kills everything.


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

Do you have any ideas why it would only happen when the air conditioning isn't running? I suggest they do the kit again to clean it.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Mine had the same thing. But I literally blamed myself the full 3 years of owning it....

--Posting this from my toaster--


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

mlegalley said:


> Do you have any ideas why it would only happen when the air conditioning isn't running? I suggest they do the kit again to clean it.


Is your air set to circulate or pull air from the outside? It could depend on where the mold is camping out.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

iKermit said:


> Mine had the same thing. But I literally blamed myself the full 3 years of owning it....
> 
> --Posting this from my toaster--


Ninja Turtles usually smell don't they?


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

I've had it both but it is usually set to pull air in from the outside.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mine does it sometimes I just turn a/c back on and recirc. When I get near home roll windows down and heat full blast. Temp fix till you can get in there. I run a/c most of the times since May as my allergies prevent windows down unless it rained a lot previously. If I get cold I turn recirc off and move the cold 2 notches above the blue dot. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

mlegalley said:


> I've had it both but it is usually set to pull air in from the outside.


Even if it is on circulate, but given you said majority from outside... it could be mold or PCV. Again, I would treat 2x in a 2 week period for mold. Before you do though check out the PCV. Here is a link to the issue for reference: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/79273-possible-pcv-failure.html


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Another fix is to replace the cabin air filter with a carbon air filter (worked wonders in my 2003 Infiniti)


 This worked wonders when I had my Cruze.


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

mlegalley said:


> Yes! Haha I have made sure all feet in the car are clean and smell free! And there are no dirty socks lying around! I describe it as smelly feet because that's the first thing that comes to mind, my boyfriend describes it as musty. We're just frustrated because this car isn't even a year old and they can't seem to fix the issue!


It's probably your boyfriends feet, have him checked out! 

Sorry for the easy shot. Maybe it was flooded out?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mlegalley said:


> I've had it both but it is usually set to pull air in from the outside.


You may think that (as the recirc light is off), but when the temperature dial is on the coldest setting and AC is switched on, the Cruze automatically closes the recirculate damper door without lighting up the recirculate button in the car.

For true "fresh" air, turn the knob one click above the coldest setting (it's often not cold enough for me without recirculating the air, but I do few long highway trips and lots more city driving).


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Other note - there is an "afterblow" function that can be enabled by the dealership to run the fan to dry the evaporator core once the car is parked and shut off. 

Alternatively, you can make a habit of turning off the AC and blasting the fan on high for ~1-2 minutes before you park the car...should help.


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for the posts everyone! My boyfriend is taking the rental back to the dealership right now and getting my car back but he's gonna discuss all the suggestions you gave, with them. I just don't want to have to "deal" with this while its not even a year old! We'll see what happens I suppose...


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

End result...they say this is an issue with all Cruzes and they can't do anything about it


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mlegalley said:


> End result...they say this is an issue with all Cruzes and they can't do anything about it


Bull ****! Find another dealership. Ed Bozarth Park Meadows found and fixed the dirty sock smell in my ECO MT in one trip.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

mlegalley said:


> end result...they say this is an issue with all cruzes and they can't do anything about it


 I second OBERMD, bullshit!

Have you checked the PCV yet? I don't recall seeing you say one way or the other. I really think this is your issue if it's not mold.


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

We asked and the dealership said it has been checked. We're taking it to another dealership on Saturday


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

mlegalley said:


> We asked and the dealership said it has been checked. We're taking it to another dealership on Saturday


Update?


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

My Monte Carlo and dodge caravan did this a few years ago, I found a remedy online, they did mention a treatment at a shop ( doesn't have to be a dealer) also spray Lysol in your air intake (mine was by the wipers, might have to open hood) while blower is on, it kills bacteria that creates the smell, also change cabin filter. Then turn off ac before your destination because your ductwork sweats while ac is on then you shut it off and mildew grows In wet environment, Lysol worked great for me, no expensive shop was necessary.


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

We weren't able to get to the dealership Saturday before they closed so we plan to sometime this week. Luckily it's been hot so I have only been using th a/c so the smell isn't an issue right now. If nothing can be done (accoridng the the other dealership) then we will be writing to GM as this is a new car that shouldn't have this smell and see what they respond with. This is clearly not just a "cruze thing". We will also being changing the cabin filter to a carbon filter in hopes that this will help. I will spray into the air intake after seeing the dealer but I don't want to have to continue to do this as an alternative fix for a new car, I still feel that there is no excuse as to why they "can't fix it".


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

mlegalley said:


> We weren't able to get to the dealership Saturday before they closed so we plan to sometime this week. Luckily it's been hot so I have only been using th a/c so the smell isn't an issue right now. If nothing can be done (accoridng the the other dealership) then we will be writing to GM as this is a new car that shouldn't have this smell and see what they respond with. This is clearly not just a "cruze thing". We will also being changing the cabin filter to a carbon filter in hopes that this will help. I will spray into the air intake after seeing the dealer but I don't want to have to continue to do this as an alternative fix for a new car, I still feel that there is no excuse as to why they "can't fix it".


Did you check the trunk for a body?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mlegalley said:


> We weren't able to get to the dealership Saturday before they closed so we plan to sometime this week. Luckily it's been hot so I have only been using th a/c so the smell isn't an issue right now. If nothing can be done (accoridng the the other dealership) then we will be writing to GM as this is a new car that shouldn't have this smell and see what they respond with. This is clearly not just a "cruze thing". We will also being changing the cabin filter to a carbon filter in hopes that this will help. I will spray into the air intake after seeing the dealer but I don't want to have to continue to do this as an alternative fix for a new car, I still feel that there is no excuse as to why they "can't fix it".


Hey there,

Please feel free to let us know what the outcome is sometime this week. We would be happy to assist you further with your odor concern if necessary. We will be on the look-out for your response! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Please feel free to let us know what the outcome is sometime this week. We would be happy to assist you further with your odor concern if necessary. We will be on the look-out for your response!
> 
> ...



Are you able to pull records and find out how many people have reported a similar issue?


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Did you check the trunk for a body?


I did, no body found


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Are you able to pull records and find out how many people have reported a similar issue?


This would definitely be helpful if this were possible...to see what other fixes have been made and if they worked!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This can happen in any car, not just the cruze. Using recirculate in a humid environment can cause mold to grow in your AC ducts. Only way to stop this from happening is to shut off your AC before you get to your destination and just use the vent to help clear any condensation that may have formed. 

I have almost 50K on my cruze and no feet smell at all, but I only use my AC to cool the car off from being parked in the sun or if its 85F+. I also always shut off the AC a few miles before I reach my destination.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> Are you able to pull records and find out how many people have reported a similar issue?


Hey there!

I apologize, but I wouldn't be able to search for the number if complaints a specific concern has. That kind of work is completed by another team within our organization. If you are experiencing this and would like me to document your concern within our system, I would be happy to assist .

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

spacedout said:


> This can happen in any car, not just the cruze. Using recirculate in a humid environment can cause mold to grow in your AC ducts. Only way to stop this from happening is to shut off your AC before you get to your destination and just use the vent to help clear any condensation that may have formed.
> 
> I have almost 50K on my cruze and no feet smell at all, but I only use my AC to cool the car off from being parked in the sun or if its 85F+. I also always shut off the AC a few miles before I reach my destination.


The problem is, I don't use recirculated air and the HVAC was just installed and my ducts were supposedly cleaned out at the end of May.


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I apologize, but I wouldn't be able to search for the number if complaints a specific concern has. That kind of work is completed by another team within our organization. If you are experiencing this and would like me to document your concern within our system, I would be happy to assist .
> 
> ...


Patsy,

If the other dealership says that they can't fix or don't know how to fix the problem, what should my next step be? I love my car but I just cannot deal with the smell. If this car was 10 years old, I would suck it up and deal with it, but seeing how I haven't even had it a year I feel that something needs to be done. Especially since it is still under bumper to bumper warranty.

Any information you can give me is greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Megan


----------



## nancyalex62 (Jul 15, 2014)

I had the same problem. Had the boyfriend change the cabin filter & all is good now!


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

nancyalex62 said:


> I had the same problem. Had the boyfriend change the cabin filter & all is good now!


Did he change it with another cabin filter (mine was just changed) or did he put in a different kind of filter?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

nancyalex62 said:


> I had the same problem. Had the boyfriend change the cabin filter & all is good now!


Already discussed this and it's not the issue


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

mlegalley said:


> The problem is, I don't use recirculated air and the HVAC was just installed and my ducts were supposedly cleaned out at the end of May.


Please see Jblackburns post above, if you have the dial turned to the coldest setting, you are using recirculate anyway. As crappy as your dealer sounds I would not put it past them for not doing a though job getting things cleaned up, making the problem now also effect your new HVAC box. 

Did they replace the cabin air filter at that time? The smell could just be left over(in the filter) from the previous issue. I replaced mine with charcoal one, which should help eliminate any smells.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mlegalley said:


> Patsy,
> 
> If the other dealership says that they can't fix or don't know how to fix the problem, what should my next step be? I love my car but I just cannot deal with the smell. If this car was 10 years old, I would suck it up and deal with it, but seeing how I haven't even had it a year I feel that something needs to be done. Especially since it is still under bumper to bumper warranty.
> 
> ...


Hey Megan,

I would be happy to look into this further for you. Please send me over a private message with your VIN, current mileage, contact info an possibly a different dealership to give you a second opinion. I can document this for you and get in touch with the Customer Experience Manager at the dealership on your behalf. Talk to you soon!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi All,

I had this exact same issue (musty smell comes back after A/C turned off) I even had my A/C flushed last year by the dealer after they smelled it... The smell came back this summer and I was able to fix it myself.


There is a drain of some sort inside the engine bay just below the windshield wipers, It's like a drain for the air intake vents where the wiper blades are.

it has a plastic flap over top of it, you lift this flap you will find all kinds of leaves/bugs/mud and other crap in there.

I scrubbed it all out with a pipe cleaner and the odore is now gone.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jaycruze said:


> View attachment 96514


Thanks so much for posting this, upon inspection my drain was 3/4 blocked with some really nasty debris and flap was fully open all the time. I suspect this would allow some engine compartment smells to enter the HVAC as well. I just used a stick from my yard to dislodge all the crud.


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

Jaycruze said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had this exact same issue (musty smell comes back after A/C turned off) I even had my A/C flushed last year by the dealer after they smelled it... The smell came back this summer and I was able to fix it myself.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the post, we looked and felt in there hoping to find something! Unfortunately it was clean. I know that sounds weird but I was really hoping that was a simple fix to the problem! Again, thank you for the suggestion, looks like it helped at least one person who posted!


----------



## rscruze (Apr 11, 2012)

I tried to do this yesterday, but then noticed that my engine is different from the one in the picture. Mine is a 2013 ECO (turbo 1.4). Does anybody know where the similar drain is for that setup? I assume since the drain is not related to the engine it should have been around the same place, but I did not fin anything. 

Thanks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

rscruze said:


> I tried to do this yesterday, but then noticed that my engine is different from the one in the picture. Mine is a 2013 ECO (turbo 1.4). Does anybody know where the similar drain is for that setup? I assume since the drain is not related to the engine it should have been around the same place, but I did not fin anything.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, it's there. Mine actually broke off shortly after they replaced the power steering rack - guess they hit it removing the rack.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Did they replace the cabin air filter at that time? The smell could just be left over(in the filter) from the previous issue. I replaced mine with charcoal one, which should help eliminate any smells.


 When I had my 2011 ECO, changing to the AC/Delco charcoal version really eliminated odors.


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

I have the same engine and found it in the same spot as the picture provided although mine is centered a little bit more in the middle of the windshield.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had this exact same issue (musty smell comes back after A/C turned off) I even had my A/C flushed last year by the dealer after they smelled it... The smell came back this summer and I was able to fix it myself.
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting this. I will try to clean up that drain thing later.
My better half is already starting to complain about that smell. LoL


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

rscruze,

here is a better pic of where to find it, this is a 1.4 setup as well.













rscruze said:


> I tried to do this yesterday, but then noticed that my engine is different from the one in the picture. Mine is a 2013 ECO (turbo 1.4). Does anybody know where the similar drain is for that setup? I assume since the drain is not related to the engine it should have been around the same place, but I did not fin anything.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## rscruze (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Jaycruze,

I think I saw that same triangular shaped thing behind my engine. I tried to lift the flap which is a very light weight plastic flap but it was hitting against the flanel behind it and not opening up fully, so I didn't force it. Here is a picture of what it looks like in mine. 

In any case if this is the same thing, do you all just open that flap and then how do you clean it? Just push a pipe cleaner into it? I'm afraid if I'll break something in it.

Thanks.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I believe your description and photo are what I cleaned, mine only opened about half way also, I used a stick to pull all the crap out. Mine however was stuck open all the way with crud so it was pretty obvious what needed to be cleaned. 

I park under a ton of trees & my Cabin air filter was half blocked last winter with leaves so this was of no surprise.


----------



## rscruze (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool! Thanks for the confirmation spacedout. I had already previously checked my cabin air filter and that wasn't bad at all. I only had two oak leaves in it. Cleaned it out and put it back in. 

I'll try using something to clean out this drain.

Thanks again all of you for all your help.


----------



## ALBERTA (Mar 29, 2014)

My Cruze is only a few months old and I get that same smell. Would it be possible for mildew to have developed that quickly? I just put it off to the fact thats the glue/pvc smell.

And it could be that I am Canadian but I say it smells more like a hockey locker room than feet. XD


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ALBERTA said:


> My Cruze is only a few months old and I get that same smell. Would it be possible for mildew to have developed that quickly? I just put it off to the fact thats the glue/pvc smell.
> 
> And it could be that I am Canadian but I say it smells more like a hockey locker room than feet. XD


Yes.


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

ALBERTA said:


> My Cruze is only a few months old and I get that same smell. Would it be possible for mildew to have developed that quickly? I just put it off to the fact thats the glue/pvc smell.
> 
> And it could be that I am Canadian but I say it smells more like a hockey locker room than feet. XD



It could be that. I would take it to your dealer to check it out. Mine is currently in the shop again for it. I will post what they find out, this may help with your problem.


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

Well, my 5th time to a dealer (a different one this time) wasn't successful. They checked it out and sprayed some "Fridgy Freeze" in the air intake vents. After I picked up and made it roughly 5 miles from the dealership the smell came back full force. Back to square one I suppose.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

There is absolutely nothing you can do to make this go away...Afterblow...it blows... Doesn't help it just stinks your car up even worse ...any treatments you get done will only last a day or two at most..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The afterblow is like an outside air temperature hair dryer. All it does is forces outside air through your HVAC system. Obviously if it's really humid this won't dry the HVAC ducting.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here ya go...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBAHsyFsq9I


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Here ya go...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBAHsyFsq9I


This is what the latest dealership did with my car, I got 5 miles from the dealership and the smell came back strong. They said they used these product and I should be able to do this myself. I'm not sure if I need several treatments or what.


----------



## ABomb (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah I've smelled the same thing, totally like dirty feet and thought it was my wife. Dealership told her it was the air conditioning.

The other answers shed allot of light on whats causing it but any idea how to clean the system yourself?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I had an issue where it smelled like cigarette residue. I thought it was because I was parking in a parking garage down in LA that caused it because that garage smelled really bad. I had the cabin filter changed and the shop used antibacterial spray in the HVAC but it didn't help. 

Eventually I found out what it was, it was left overs from a restaurant that slid under the passenger seat and forgotten about. I looked under the seat, but because it was in a black bag I missed it until one day I pulled the seat all the way forward and discovered the food had turned to dust and that was the smell. That's why I hate passengers.


----------



## OptimusDiabetus (Sep 19, 2013)

Could you provide a link to where I could get this mold/mildew kit from GM? I can't seem to find it anywhere online and I'm having these same symptoms. Thanks!


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

I don't know where you can get the kit. My dealer installed it. If your car is still under warranty have them put it on. I know if it wasn't under warranty it was upwards of $800 for parts and installation.


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

are any floor boards wet or trunk wet etc? the smell could damp carpet ... i had a saturn and f150 that over time would have water come to find out the ac drain was clogged and had no where to go but onto my floor boards. ..I know you checked this alreadly but maybe the trunk or some place you do not check often .


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

peligro911 said:


> I know you checked this alreadly but maybe the trunk or some place you do not check often .


Some have reported leaks in the trunk and the water collects in the spare tire area.


----------



## bluefirestarter (Jan 15, 2013)

My Cruze has the feet smell after it's rained.. I've taken it to various dealerships and I always got an excuse.. Oh I don't smell anything or our guy that checks for leaks is only here on such and such day each month.. Disappointing. I've felt around in the trunk but never feel any dampness.


----------



## Phil2 (Nov 22, 2014)

The last tree cars I owned had the same problem. I'ts mold build up on the evaporator due to using the A/C. Yes, the dealer has a method to get rid of it but it comes back eventually. The best way to get rid of it for a while is to remove the cabin air filter, turn on the car, and spray an A/C deodorizer (in a can). Be sure to switch on all the different settings with the fan on high, including the heater and don't be afraid to use a lot. The solution in the can will kill the mold spores. This will be good for a while, at least as long as the dealer method but a lot cheaper. As long as you use your A/C this problem will always come back.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello bluefirestarter,

I truly apologize for the discontent regarding the foul stench in your Chevrolet Cruze. We'd be more than happy to look into this situation for you and contact the dealership on your behalf. Please send your VIN, mileage, contact information and preferred dealership to us in a private message and I will proceed accordingly. 

Thank you, we look forward to your message,

Jasmine F
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

Phil2 said:


> The last tree cars I owned had the same problem. I'ts mold build up on the evaporator due to using the A/C. Yes, the dealer has a method to get rid of it but it comes back eventually. The best way to get rid of it for a while is to remove the cabin air filter, turn on the car, and spray an A/C deodorizer (in a can). Be sure to switch on all the different settings with the fan on high, including the heater and don't be afraid to use a lot. The solution in the can will kill the mold spores. This will be good for a while, at least as long as the dealer method but a lot cheaper. As long as you use your A/C this problem will always come back.



They did this and there was no temporary fix, it as still there. They ended up considering my car a lemon because there was simply no fix for the issue I was having.


----------



## mlegalley (Jun 6, 2014)

bluefirestarter said:


> My Cruze has the feet smell after it's rained.. I've taken it to various dealerships and I always got an excuse.. Oh I don't smell anything or our guy that checks for leaks is only here on such and such day each month.. Disappointing. I've felt around in the trunk but never feel any dampness.


That's how I was feeling. I have found that this issue is found mostly in RS models like yours and mine. Don't give up.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Phil2 said:


> The last tree cars I owned had the same problem. I'ts mold build up on the evaporator due to using the A/C. Yes, the dealer has a method to get rid of it but it comes back eventually. The best way to get rid of it for a while is to remove the cabin air filter, turn on the car, and spray an A/C deodorizer (in a can). Be sure to switch on all the different settings with the fan on high, including the heater and don't be afraid to use a lot. The solution in the can will kill the mold spores. This will be good for a while, at least as long as the dealer method but a lot cheaper. As long as you use your A/C this problem will always come back.


Haven't tried it on the Cruze so I don't know how much will get to the evap core.

I just used store brand regular "fresh linen" scent home disinfectant spray through the HVAC air intake with the fan on high in my Civic. It's like 79% alcohol and .1% Dimethyl benzyl ammonium. Supposed to be able to kill all the fungus. Worked pretty well. Not a perfect solution of course. But I was only out a buck or so if it hadn't worked


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I started noticing the smell in mine, used 1Z cleaner about a month or two ago. I couldn't figure out how to do it the "professional way" without taking the dash apart, so being lazy I just tried putting down the air vents to see if that would work. Also changed the cabin air filter. 

Only used half a can of 1Z, and have had 0 odor issues. And my car didn't smell like cleaner or fake scent afterwards either, which was a plus. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------

